# my berries ladies



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are my 3 berried ladies. Blue Panda, Black Panda and white legged CRS Mosura in the back!


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I see nothing.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not clear but I think Anna means the big fat shadow panda on the left and the big fat panda on the right.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes sorry for the fuzzy picture. The blue panda and the black panda are very big bellied, what you can't see is the eggs are actually hanging down now on the blue panda, and all are black!

You can just see the mirror picture of the white legged Mosura in the top part of the picture....her eggs are also black!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Out of focus. Anna, you have to use the focus better. 
If your using a camera, you can press the button down half-way & hold it, while pointing at your subject, & you'll here a beep &/or see the focus spot on the screen actually focus. 
Then without lifting your finger, you can tilt the camera up & then snap the photo. 
This allows you to focus on the subject & move the camera to get a better background. 
Try it.

Congrats on the new Moms!


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Yes sorry for the fuzzy picture. The blue panda and the black panda are very big bellied, what you can't see is the eggs are actually hanging down now on the blue panda, and all are black!
> 
> You can just see the mirror picture of the white legged Mosura in the top part of the picture....her eggs are also black!


Ah, now I see.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep. Autofocus is not that helpful with such tiny subjects, and especially behind glass, with the reflections and such. Sometimes I wish the wretched camera had no autofocus at all, but one can work with it, with a bit of patience.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately my Blue Panda molted and I didn't see any eggs stuck in the molt, so either she dropped them or she's birthed them and they are hiding in my breeder box somewhere.

Update: found them, they are hiding. I almost flushed this one out with the poop! LOL
Looks to be a BKK panda, whether its a blue one or not will not be known for another month or so.
1 lady done, 2 more to go.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations, Anna. 

I started to breed TBs only early this year and already got a lot of babies. They do grow slower but they aren't really harder than regular crystals. Good and stable water and less mocking with the tank get me good results.

Really love the colour intensity of these creatures, as the price much more affordable now I hope more people can enjoy them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Randy, its disappeared again, so will just have to wait till its a bit bigger to get more pics.

On a sad note I lost my white legged Mosura female last night!  

The other two and a baby mischling are all fine, so it wasn't anything in the tank that caused it.

I found her on her back with the eggs still attached. 

I did what I could to save her, but she was gone...I removed the eggs and put them in a net bag, floating under the air stone on low in the breeder box. I hope I can hatch them, but not holding my breathe on that....there are 6 eggs only and they are all RED.

I believe they are Wine Reds. My WR male must have gotten to her first.

I think they might be a week away from hatching.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So the 2 BKK ladies are back in the main tank again. I found several babies this am. 3 x BKK bluish pandas, a wine red and some mosura looking babies. Too early to tell what they will be yet....probably mischlings.

On a good note, the 6 red eggs are still doing well, no fungusing so I am hopeful I will have some more babies soon....keeping fingers crossed.


----------

